# Sticker Advertising



## Wilmega (Feb 1, 2008)

First post and I don't know if I'm in the right forum. But I was wondering if I give free stickers to customers, would I be held responsible, like getting in trouble for them being put on private property. example street signs and buildings because they have my name/logo on them thanks.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Unless you're telling them to put them there, you can't be held liable for what *they* do with *their* property, which is what it will be when you give it to them!

Now, _*can*_ a local municipality try to come after you for it. Yes they _*can*_.


----------



## Wilmega (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

i would say no cause its like someone buying a knife from ur store and then killing someone. had nothing to do with ur intention


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I know .. if someone put stickers on my building or windows of my shop.. i would persue the city going after what ever company.. the stickers were from..

There is alot of defacing of others property that goes on.. matter of fact my city has a crew that only job is to repaint where graffitti has been put and take down and clean up after sticker attacks and yes they do go after people

Now im more talking about loads and loads of stickers being put places.. not just one ..


----------



## Wilmega (Feb 1, 2008)

I love this place and all the feed back. Thanks again, dont know what i would have done without it.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

So, if we hire people to paste the stickers in toilets etc., will we also get into trouble?
Because that's what I'm planning to do soon.


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 17, 2008)

XEON:

The odds of a ''paid employee'' who is putting up stickers, getting caught by someone of authority is pretty slim, but if it did happen and they tell them that they work for you, then yes you can be held liable. Probably something along the lines of defacing public property. You would most likely get a fine of some sorts. You just have the weigh the risk vs. rewards of it. Personally, I wouldn't do it. Not because of getting a fine, but because I wouldn't feel right paying someone to break the law. I know it's not up there with murder or armed robbery, but I wouldn't want it done to my property, so why do it to someone else's. Even if it is so-called ''public property''.

Along those lines though, I think giving out stickers with on-line shirt orders is a great idea. We give out a goody-bag with each order. It includes a pre-printed thank you note ,2 business cards (one to keep, one to give away), a ''Vanguard'' sticker, a removable tattoo of our VA logo, a few random baseball cards and 3 jolly ranchers. Total cost - 20 cents. We often have people who call us just to thank us for the goody-bag and once you get happy customers on the phone, you can always sell them more stuff. It works everytime.


----------



## JandSbodysurfing (Apr 7, 2008)

I use my stickers for tagging my garments.
One hole punch, a few inches of twine and a tiny safety pin.
we get quite a few comments on the tags and the kids love 'em cause they are stickers. Good advertising.
On them is Co. Logo, website, etc...


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent idea, James 

We designed our business card in a vertical layout so we could punch a hole in it and use it as a garment tag. It really looks like a tag and gives a professional look. We attach it with a standard garment gun.

I like your idea of the sticker, though. Anything like that shows you are there for the customer. Not just the other way around. Good job!

Here's our card:


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Xeon said:


> So, if we hire people to paste the stickers in toilets etc., will we also get into trouble?
> Because that's what I'm planning to do soon.


I dont think this is a good idea! You are going onto private property to put your stickers on someone elses walls. Not cool!! Do you really want to be known as the company that doesnt have any respect for public or private property?

Unless they are some sort of sticky note, that can be pulled off easily I wouldnt do it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm taking a guess that Xeon was kidding... but that's just me...

Once, I had a Black Grand Am and I purposely did not put bumper stickers on it because I knew one day I would sell it... (I love bumper stickers!) I planned to sell it in June and wouldn't you know, I came out of the grocery store in May to find someone put a round "Limp Bizkit" sticker the size of a saucer on my Passenger side window, and it was the hardest sticker I ever tried to remove in my whole life, I think it was on there with cement...

I was very disappointed in whoever did that, and steamed I had not put stickers on for 8 years, only to have someone else take the honors for me...

It didn't occur to me to go to Limp Bizkit, or the town, with my complaint... I didn't realize folks would/could go to the town... interesting thought... 

I do have a question tho: How could you prove you didn't do it (to get your name visible), and that a customer did? When did things get this complicated? Lol...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I say pass out stickers and don't worry about where they end up.If you didn't do it yourself, you can't be held responsible


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont think I have ever purchased anything from an ad stuck on a urinal.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

rof.. Ive never bought anything from urinal advertising either.. .. laffin
I guess becuse im a business owner that has to deal with this type of stuff all the time.. Its one of my pet peeves..
We actually have had people scratch words etc into our front windows..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, Mystysue, that stinks... I don't get what's up with people when they do that...
I am wondering if one of those fake security cameras out front would deter that type of behavior... sorry to hear...


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Robin:*


> I dont think this is a good idea! You are going onto private property to put your stickers on someone elses walls. Not cool!! Do you really want to be known as the company that doesnt have any respect for public or private property?
> Unless they are some sort of sticky note, that can be pulled off easily I wouldnt do it.


Now I see. Actually, I'm thinking of ways for "deviant and wacky" marketing.

And no, Kelly....I'm serious and I'm not kidding! I'll be trying to hire people (teens and punks, I guess) next month.

However, now that I read the posts here, maybe I need to change my strategy a little.

I'm not only thinking about sticker advertising, but also spray painting on walls and shop-dropping (putting your mini brochures into library books or pasting stickers on supermarket shelf products, or putting a teddy bear with my company's label etc. in a plush-toy store)

Pls help me think of more wacky, crazier ideas!

Thanks,
Xeon


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't think we really need to get into ways to break the law.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Xe- How about an ad in the newspaper, or a "commerical crawl" like they do on The Weather Channel here, they advertise local businesses... that'd all really be totally insane!!


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Kelly, but what is "commercial crawl"? Oh, and since my t-shirt line pretty much reeks of deviant, craziness, freakiness etc., it would be in line to use deviant, crazy and freak marketing methods. 

Also, I was thinking of getting a company to print like 2000 cute business-card-sized brochures and have someone cycle around town dropping the thing into people's mailboxes.
It's pretty economical and cheaper than direct mail.
Anyone have any comments? 

These methods will not only be original, but also very cost-effective.


----------



## nsohn (Apr 5, 2008)

t-shirt co. called obey giant started their guerilla advertising tactic by putting the sticker all over the street. it had a b&w face of a mexican wrestler(i believe) with a slogan "obey" on it.
so i don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Placing items inside mailboxes is a federal crime, and you can most definitely be prosecuted for it.

Again, even though your line is in this kind of vein, let's stay away from ideas on how to break the law.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Greg:*


> Placing items inside mailboxes is a federal crime, and you can most definitely be prosecuted for it.


What?! I never knew this! But if placing items inside mailboxes is a federal crime, what about those advertisers? I think companies frequently hire people to put flyers and brochures etc. into mailboxes? Or maybe in America, flyers and brochures don't go into the mailbox, but get slotted / stuffed under the doorstep (as in direct mail)?

And er.....bad advertising / marketing is better than none.
I mean, yeah, Paris Hilton gets in the news for the wrong things, but at least she's popular! 

Thanks! 
Xeon


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Xeon said:


> And er.....bad advertising / marketing is better than none.
> 
> Xeon


I can not disagree with you more.
and no.. the only thing tht goes in our mail boxes are delivered by the post office..
everything else goes elsewhere..
like on hang tags on the door knobs etc.

Hiring people to spray paint walls and such is wrong on so many levels..


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree with Susan.

With bad marketing, your going to turn off more people than you're going to turn on. Turn off people that are potential customers. That's *very* ineffective. Ineffective marketing is bad marketing, and bad marketing is bad business.

Remember, the point of marketing is to increase sales. If your marketing dollars don't increase sales by what you spent on marketing, you're just wasting money.

If you're going to spend money turning off more people than you turn on, then you'd be much better off just keeping the money.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Xeon said:


> Thanks Kelly, but what is "commercial crawl"?


A 'commercial crawl' is just like on the headline news shows, at the very bottom one to two inches of the screen, they "scrawl" additional written news across the screen. We have a lady in our area that sells advertising to local businesses, and it shows up on The Weather Channel station, and it is a written 'commercial' that "crawls" along the bottom of the television screen -- say for a local jewelry shop that is having a sale, or advertising the opening of a new shop... Elected officials also advertise for folks to come vote for them on such and such a day...




xeon said:


> Also, I was thinking of getting a company to print like 2000 cute business-card-sized brochures and have someone cycle around town dropping the thing into people's mailboxes.
> It's pretty economical and cheaper than direct mail.
> Anyone have any comments?


Here in the United States, it is a crime. Why not check your local laws if you would like to be sure, it may not be a crime where you are... but no matter what action you take, it is best to know where you stand with the law.. think it through... okay?

Good luck, Xeon!


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your advice, all!  I will still go ahead with my ideas but will make sure they're proper and legal before doing anything.

*From Kelly:*


> Why not check your local laws if you would like to be sure, it may not be a crime where you are... but no matter what action you take, it is best to know where you stand with the law.. think it through... okay?


No problem.....I've never tasted jail food all my life and I will tell you how it is when I get to try it. Also, I think we can save lots of $ if we eat free jail food cos' of rising food costs etc.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Xeon,
Stop trying to deface walls, if you really want to be original why dont you tatoo your site on your forehead. That should be freaky enough.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I dont think I have ever purchased anything from an ad stuck on a urinal.


 Best sticker I saw in a urinal was a sticker that said `Sadam Husein urinal target` about 10 years ago, it had a picture of his face and it was likely put there to keep the floors cleaner.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

nsohn said:


> t-shirt co. called obey giant started their guerilla advertising tactic by putting the sticker all over the street. it had a b&w face of a mexican wrestler(i believe) with a slogan "obey" on it.
> so i don't think it will be a problem.


The Obey story was a master campaign and really got people thinking and was underground, I read a story about it. The wrestlers face is actually the late great Andre the Giant. 

I think most stickers should be like the ones you get on a pair of sunglasses or an apple, the rubbery kind that comes off easily. I have plates and cups I bought 6 months ago that still have the residue from the bardcode sticker on the bottom, it drives me nuts and it just won`t wash off. DUST


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

In London, some local councils have taken record companies to court for fly posting. The record companies pay other companies to do the work but they work in a somewhat 'gray' area and are hard to prosecute so the councils go after who's name is in the poster. It's cut down fly posting in some areas but it depends on the area.

I think if you give out stickers to people as a give-away or similar you can't really be held responsible for where they end up (A hardware shop can't be done for selling paint which ends up being used for graffiti) but if you actively get people to purposely go round and sticker everywhere then you're the one liable. A little vague but that seems to be the way it is.


----------



## JandSbodysurfing (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm waiting on my very first sticker order to ship and I can't wait. I'm going to give them away with on-line orders and try to get some stacks in local surf/skate shops up by the checkout counter.

Hope it works.......sales are slow.

Jim


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

By the way, what about door knob hangers? I was thinking about printing hundreds - thousands of door knob hangers with my website's URL and a fancy cool-looking graphic on it, then hire people to hang them on doors' knobs of each home.

That's legal, right?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah door hangers are totally legal here..
wer make up a lot of them for differant customers..


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh ok, thanks Sue! Now I know what to do. 
I'm also thinking of getting people to use a marker pen to write my website's URL on toilet paper rolls in toilets and let the ink sink into the roll.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Door hangers are legal in most U.S. jurisdictions, however, be warned, in many areas, though not a crime, if you are responsible (i.e. you're paying someone to do it,) you can be held liable for a civil tresspass, if you or your minions had to cross private property to hang it on a private door. You won't get to try the jail food, but you might get to make payments on someone else's Mercedes. Why not just use a local mass mailer?


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

kpk703 said:


> Why not just use a local mass mailer?


Thanks for your opinions, Ken, but a local mass mailer = direct mail and it doesn't have the novelty factor, you see. I wanna do wacky marketing.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Some of my local direct mail companies will allow me to put in magnets and cards and pretty much anything that doesn't weigh more than an ounce. One local guy hired some high school students to put little florescent orange styrofoam ad thingyies on people's antennas in shopping centers. Pretty wacky, but when I came out of the store and saw hundreds of cars with little balls with his business name printed on them, it definitely caught my attention. Have no idea who did them for him, but you'd never miss them.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

kpk703 said:


> One local guy hired some high school students to put little florescent orange styrofoam ad thingyies on people's antennas in shopping centers. Pretty wacky, but when I came out of the store and saw hundreds of cars with little balls with his business name printed on them, it definitely caught my attention. Have no idea who did them for him, but you'd never miss them.


that sounds like a law suit in the makings..
I know I would be really upset if anyone did anything to my car without my permission..


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL, now I see! Thanks for the ideas, guys!


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Was an amazing spectacle nonetheless. Personally I'd prefer the little styrofoam thing on my antenna to the crap they put under my windshield wipers. But alas, I have no antenna and was left untouched.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL, I can't remember exactly when was the last time I owned a car with an antenna... I just know car washes are worry free now.

Yes, the surest way to get me to dislike your company instantly is to stick a piece of paper under my wiperblade... I only look at it to see who just made my "don't shop at" list.... for me, it's just one more person to clean up after!! LOL...


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah.. I own one of those turbo "New Beetles" and the antenna is actually centered on the car right above the back window.. so they would have to really be leaning over my car to put one on it.. 
Kelly.. I agree with you 100% on the under the windshield thing....


Hey how bout renting one of those rolling billboards.. (a truck with a big sign on it) that drives all over..

or a really cool wrap on your car.. that would really get attention.... especially if you had cool designs for your shirts and used them on the car.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Order Hershey Kisses with your website on the paper that comes out... give them out...

You'd be my best friend if you gave me chocolate instead of something to clean up...


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

with the sticker advertising. You have to look at your target market, like anything else, Printing business cards and handing them out, is gonna be a loss, if its not to your target market. Same thing with the stickers, in the sticker game (wheat pasting sticker graff game) you wont be respected and will get stuck over. The best way to do it, is get it into the customers hand and have them put it on something, Cause even if they put it on a notebook or their computer , the people that see it will prob be in or close to your market, and there may be a story to go with it. Rather than a blahblah.com sticker on some wall. 

People need some reason to go there


----------



## cdub403 (Jan 22, 2009)

i just found this thread and its hilarious. xeon i think those are good advertising ideas because i also thought of many along the same lines, but am also very skeptical of their effectiveness. the obey route has already been done, so we need to think of a new way to conauer the world....


----------



## masterchiva (Dec 24, 2007)

Vanguard said:


> XEON:
> 
> The odds of a ''paid employee'' who is putting up stickers, getting caught by someone of authority is pretty slim, but if it did happen and they tell them that they work for you, then yes you can be held liable. Probably something along the lines of defacing public property. You would most likely get a fine of some sorts. You just have the weigh the risk vs. rewards of it. Personally, I wouldn't do it. Not because of getting a fine, but because I wouldn't feel right paying someone to break the law. I know it's not up there with murder or armed robbery, but I wouldn't want it done to my property, so why do it to someone else's. Even if it is so-called ''public property''.
> 
> Along those lines though, I think giving out stickers with on-line shirt orders is a great idea. We give out a goody-bag with each order. It includes a pre-printed thank you note ,2 business cards (one to keep, one to give away), a ''Vanguard'' sticker, a removable tattoo of our VA logo, a few random baseball cards and 3 jolly ranchers. Total cost - 20 cents. We often have people who call us just to thank us for the goody-bag and once you get happy customers on the phone, you can always sell them more stuff. It works everytime.


I never thought of doing this... thanks Vanguard!


----------

